# worms



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

Now here is something compleatly different, My girl has a large garden which she cultivates with fruit veg and flowers. When the hot weather came she said that the worms were coming also. She says that the worms has small hairs that find their way onto the skin and then make you itchy. any comment ?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I think she means caterpillars lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> I think she means caterpillars lol


Do you reckon Isaan folk singe the hairs off first before eating them?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Saw on TV that some bloke in the States got infected with Tape Worms, and one ended up in his Brain! Nasty!


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

*Eurika*



King Silk said:


> Saw on TV that some bloke in the States got infected with Tape Worms, and one ended up in his Brain! Nasty!


I found out what they are, Thai know then as Buung Haan, a small catapiller that shoots its toxic hairs into the air when threatened. The end result is a very itcy rash on all exposed skin. The girl has rubbed in tubes of creams and is now on pills, the cure has taken about a week. The catapiller feeds from the mango tree having grown from minute eggs. No it will not put me off from coming , but the trees will go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

But fresh mangos are delicious! And you can fry the caterpillars in garlic for a little protein!


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

It was the local well cleaner that discovered the little ******, he had seen it many times before, killed a few for her, fortunatrely they only live for 2 weeks. I will have my fried catapillar in the local restaurant and my mangos from the market.


----------

